# Salt



## Donba (Apr 6, 2017)

After two trips to the Hospital I finally have it straight No Salt :surrender: And this is hard to do. No running down to get a couple of burgers, or tacos. Nothing tastes good or right. Only thing good is it beats a dirt nap.....


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Keep it balanced. My aunt was on a low-salt diet and she nearly died from lack of salt. I guess she took it too far.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

How much sodium you need is all diet based. I eat ketogenic and I have to take sodium supplements. If you eat a lot of fast foods or processed foods you are likely getting way too much.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Just had lunch today with my best friend the retired surgeon of 55 years.

We had that discussion.

And he makes sense..
in a nutshell ....
extreme in either direction can be fatal 
Too much or too little of salt, sugar, carbs, etc...

*Balance is the name of the game.*

He even said too much water....not good.

Flush your body of electrolytes and they go too low.

Jim


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Sentry18 said:


> I eat ketogenic


I had to look that one up:

"The ketogenic diet is a high-fat, adequate-protein, low-carbohydrate diet that in medicine is used primarily to treat difficult-to-control (refractory) epilepsy in children."


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Starcreek said:


> I had to look that one up:
> 
> "The ketogenic diet is a high-fat, adequate-protein, low-carbohydrate diet that in medicine is used primarily to treat difficult-to-control (refractory) epilepsy in children."


A more accurate description would be that the Keto diet is a high/moderate fat, adequate protein, low carb, grain free, whole foods diet that controls insulin production and streamlines digestive and other functions, controls appetite, eliminates food craving, maximize muscle production, quickly reduce body fat stores, eliminates the addition of body fat, reverses diabetes and insulin resistance, improves good cholesterol and lowers bad cholesterol, provides for consistent energy through the day, help you sleep much better at night and it greatly improves overall health including dental health. It is also how pretty much all humans ate until the early 1900's. It was also discovered to be very beneficial as a treatment for epilepsy and other ailments such as PCOS.


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

I use mrs. dash and there are over 20 different kinds and flavors of dash


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

marlas1too said:


> I use mrs. dash and there are over 20 different kinds and flavors of dash


When I use my slow cooker when I'm on the road, I also use Mrs dash. It does add flavours to my meals.


----------



## Donba (Apr 6, 2017)

we also found that some foods have so little salt ,that no salt is a waste of money. Regular salted butter has almost no salt but tastes 100% better.


----------

